Nerd quiz - Can you name a programming language for every letter of the alphabet? - kvogt
======
russ
APL, Brainfuck, Cobol, D, Erlang, Fortran, Goedel, Haskell, INTERCAL,
Javascript, K, Lisp, Matlab, NewtonScript, OCaml, Python, QBasic, Ruby,
Smalltalk, TeX, UnrealScript, Verilog, Wierd, XSLT, Yorick, Z++

~~~
shankys
Assembly, Bash, C, Dylan, Emacs Lisp, F#, Groovy, Haskell, Icon, Java, K, Lua,
Mathematica, Nemerle, Oz, Perl, Qi, R, Scheme, Tcl, UnrealScript, VRML,
Whitespace, XQuery, Yorick, Z++

(I tried to pick different PLs than russ if I could think of one, though I
admit I didn't know of Yorick or Z++)

~~~
dfranke
Arc, Befunge, C++, Delphi, ECMAScript, FORTH, Guile, Hugo, IDL, J#, Ksh, Lex,
Maple, nroff, Octave, PHP, QLISP, RPAL, SQL, TrueBasic, Unlambda, VHDL, WEB,
XUL, yacc, ZZT-OOP.

~~~
benhoyt
ZZT-OOP! Oh, the nostalgia. That was awesome. Well, not the language. Not the
IDE. But the whole idea of a game having a built-in programming language. Was
it the first of its kind? (Then again, in 1991, I don't suppose it was.)

JFYI, FORTH is now usually written Forth. (Like LISP is now normally written
Lisp.)

------
SwellJoe
Where's the challenge in that? I wanna see a factorial function, iterative and
recursive (where applicable), in each. Now that's a nerd.

I'm guessing Trevor and rtm could manage about half the alphabet. pg, not a
chance, he's too much of a language bigot.

I'd be lucky to get through maybe five without consulting a reference of some
sort.

~~~
pg
arc, b, c, dylan, erlang, franz lisp, goo, haskell, interlisp, jscheme, kawa,
lisp 1.5, maclisp, newlisp, ocaml, perl, qi, ratfor, scheme, t, uci lisp,
verilog, waterloo basic, xlisp, yacc, zetalisp

(Being a language bigot doesn't constrain you too much if your favorite
language is a language-family.)

~~~
SwellJoe
Touché.

Once again, age and guile beats (relative) youth, innocence, and a bad
haircut.

~~~
SwellJoe
Touché. Hehehe...Looks like my challenge should have involved multi-byte
encodings, if I wanted to pick on pg. ;-)

~~~
SwellJoe
Argh. You just had to go and ruin a good jab by fixing the problem. ;-)

Of course, in the reply page, it's still showing up as "TouchÃ©".

------
benhoyt
What about A, B, C, D, E, F, G, J, K, L, M, N, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, Y and
Z?

Seriously, they're all real single-letter languages (Google for "[letter]
programming language" and wade through the results).

I knew of only about 5 of them already (B, C, D, E, K). I couldn't find real
languages for H, I, O or X.

------
gyro_robo
No, but I can P a lot.

Python, PHP, Perl, PostScript, PDF, Pascal, Pict, Pike, PL/1, Prolog.

Don't you love IBM... Programming Language 1... Operating System 2...

------
antirez
I failed:

A: Ada, B: B, C: C, D: D, E: Erlang, F: Forth, G: Gwbasic, H: Haskell, I: Io,
L: Lisp, M: Miranda, N: Newtop Script, O: OCaml, P: Perl, Q: Qbasic, R: Ruby,
S: Scheme, T: Tcl, U: ?, V: Visualbasic, Z: ?, X: ?, Y: Yacc, W: ?, K: ?

------
cperciva
Off the top of my head: Ada, BCPL, C, Delphi, Erlang, Fortran, Godel, Haskell,
Intercal, Java, K (if hypothetical languages count? This is a project by some
FreeBSD developers to produce a more powerful version of C designed for kernel
programming), Logo, Maple, N??, Occam, Pascal, Q??, Ratfor, Sed, TeX, U??,
Visual Basic (if this counts as a language in itself rather than as a version
of BASIC), Whitespace, X??, Yorick, Z??

I guess that's 19-21 out of 26, depending on the exact rules.

~~~
emmett
We couldn't figure out N, U, or Z either.

Q is easy - QuickBasic, under the same theory as V.

Whitespace - good call! We couldn't think of a W.

~~~
davidw
UML

~~~
jey
That's a design language, not a programming language, right? Or is UML
actually Turing-complete?

~~~
davidw
No idea, just thought I'd toss it out there.

~~~
euccastro
Go management!

------
kvogt
Justin.tv crew came up with 20.

